# Custom White Balance Presets



## Ian Farlow (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to see custom white balance presets, much like how I can create white balance presets in Apple Aperture. For example, I would like to set the white balance value to 21'', and then save that as a preset called High Pressure Sodium Light. Then, in the future I will be able to choose the white balance drop down, and at the end of the list, say separated by a horizontal line from the built-in white balance settings, would be my custom preset for High Pressure Sodium Light.

Just something simple, really, but I think it would be a nice addition.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a good idea Ian. I've heard a few people requesting this.

In the meantime, you could use Develop Presets to store a custom white balance.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 5, 2007)

Very true. I just like things to be orderly, if that makes sense.


----------



## naylor83 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Great idea*

I started creating presets for different light sources, but it would be really nice to be able to create custom WB settings instead.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 11, 2008)

Naylot83, welcome to the forum!  I was thinking just the same thing yesterday - although at the time I was thinking along the lines of being able to have a kind of 'multiple white balance clipboard' arrangement.  Put in a feature request!  Official Feature Request/Bug Report Form


----------

